# Klasse NetworkStream .NET - alternative in Java



## Guest (2. Okt 2007)

Hallo Community,

Würde mich interessieren ob es in Java auch eine Klasse gibt, die der von .NET (C#) nahe kommt -> System.Net.Sockets.NetworkStream.

Mit der Klasse java.net.Socket habe ich leider nicht die Methode

```
void Write(byte[] buffer, int offset, int size)
```
nicht...

Gibts da eine Lösung?

Vielen Danke für eure Antworten!!

Mfg


----------



## Beni (2. Okt 2007)

Guck dir mal die Methode "Socket#getOutputStream" an. Damit bekommst du einen OutputStream, und dieser besitzt ein paar "write"-Methoden.


----------



## Gast (2. Okt 2007)

Vielen Dank Beni!!
Genau was ich gesucht habe.

Mfg


----------

